# Cómo hacer para ver la señal de un cctv en varias tv



## nanand (Ago 2, 2010)

Buenas a todos, desde ya agradezco su ayuda.
Les cuento, tengo un sistema de cctv con 4 camaras wifi, y un receptor que va conectado al televisor con audio y video, lo que necesito es como hacer para conectar y ver la señal en varios televisores ubicados en distintas habitaciones de la casa, sino tengo que desconectar el receptor de la cocina y llevarlo a la pieza. Espero haber sido claro, y me entiendan lo que ando buscando. Bueno gente gracias de nuevamente y espero su ayuda....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

O podés utilizar un distribuidor de audio y video (amplificador con varias salidas) o fijate si no tiene otra salida de rf tipo antena.

Saludos !


----------



## nanand (Ago 2, 2010)

ok voy averiguar, ahora te pregunto.... tendria que cablear desde el derivador de señal a cada tv o hay algun aparato inalambrico?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2010)

Si solo tenés salida de audio y video , podés utilizar un modulador para salir con RF , cable de "antena" y , o cableás todos los televisores o un mini transmisor ( mas fácil pero más problemático - falta de alcance - fantasmas por rebotes - interferencias varias)

Saludos !


----------



## DOMITEC (Ago 5, 2010)

Como dice dosmetros, la mejor opción y sin mucho cableado es un repetidor de rf, eso lo puedes conseguir en una tienda de sistemas de seguridad... este es un aparatito muy pequeño que trabaja a 12voltios, y su frecuencia es en el canal 12... es muy versatil de usar, y si tienes problemas de fantasmas y rebotes y eso, puedes ponerle una antena mas larga.
suerte.


----------

